# Best 27.2 dropper?



## sszaskar (May 11, 2009)

I've tried 2 so far on my gravel bike. 

1st was a KS Lev Integra.

It was just okay. It worked, but was pretty slow to return, and the 27.2 version didn't have adjustable air pressure. 

It didn't have the "clack" that most of my other posts have back at the top.

2nd is a PNW Rainier.

Works much better than the KS, but still slower than I would like. 

What are some of the other 27.2 options out there that are good

I've got a new (to me) Epic frame coming and want to run a dropper on it. 

I'm hoping to have room for like 150mm. But we shall see.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Subscribed.
=sParty


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

sszaskar said:


> I've tried 2 so far on my gravel bike.
> 
> 1st was a KS Lev Integra.
> 
> ...


Huh? My 27.2 KS Lev has fitting for air. Ive had to pump it up twice so far. First time it got to point of not coming back ip without assist. Pump up to 160psi, no probs!


----------



## sszaskar (May 11, 2009)

Taroroot said:


> Huh? My 27.2 KS Lev has fitting for air. Ive had to pump it up twice so far. First time it got to point of not coming back ip without assist. Pump up to 160psi, no probs!


Mine must have been older then. Definitely had no scrader valve under the seat clamp.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

sszaskar said:


> Mine must have been older then. Definitely had no scrader valve under the seat clamp.


The 27.2 KS LEV originally did not have a fitting for adjusting air volume, something they changed on the later models. I bought a like-new used 27.2 KS LEV that was not adjustable and it worked fine for the couple years I used it, but was very slow. It definitely got me hooked on droppers and I eventually replaced it with a 27.2 PNW Pine and while heavier, it did come up much quicker, having that thunk you could feel and hear when it popped up. There is a post in the dropper forum that explains how to upgrade the older KS LEVs to the adjustable cartridge. Personally, considering the cost of the cartridge and time, I just figured it was easier to buy the PNW.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Having an Epic and wanting 150mm is a little contradictory. You bought a nice xc bike that I suppose is pretty light... What's the need for 150mm drop?... going down some lift assisted downhills? You could look for a nice 100mm or so dropper that's lighter to go well with that Epic. I'm thinking of the DTSwiss that drops like 70mm for my hardtail. Even that much is a big help.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

More drop = more ability to corner faster.
There’s no such thing as too much dropper. 
=sParty


----------



## sszaskar (May 11, 2009)

Having an Epic and wanting 150mm is a little contradictory. You bought a nice xc bike that I suppose is pretty light... What's the need for 150mm drop?... going down some lift assisted downhills? You could look for a nice 100mm or so dropper that's lighter to go well with that Epic. I'm thinking of the DTSwiss that drops like 70mm for my hardtail. Even that much is a big help.
[/QUOTE]

Because I want the most amount of drop I can fit.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Sparticus said:


> More drop = more ability to corner faster.
> There's no such thing as too much dropper.
> =sParty


If you keep electrifying your dangly bits on the rear tire that might be a sign you've gone too far.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

I have a 27.2 PNW (Pine, I think) on an old steel hardtail. I think it's about 100mm drop. It works OK, thunks when it comes up. The external cable routing is convenient to mount, but my inner thigh hits the cable port on the post. Not a deal breaker, but a bit annoying. It was hard to adjust the cable pull such that it wouldn't "ghost drop" slightly on its own. I had to use a friction compound to keep the post from slipping (didn't want to crank the collar too tight on a dropper post) and it creaks a lot, but doesn't slip. 100 mm drop is far, far better than no drop, but not nearly as good as the 150 mm drop on my dual suspension bike. Overall, it's a pretty good post, but definitely a compromise compared to what I have on the other bike. Quality seems good. I got it used, pretty good deal.


----------



## sszaskar (May 11, 2009)

Aftera little research, seems that the longest 27.2 dropper I can find is a KS Lev Integra at 120mm

If the newer 27.2 posts have a way to adjust air I'm not opposed to trying one again.


----------



## sszaskar (May 11, 2009)

Ended up buying a PNW coast post. Going to put that on my gravel bike and move the 110mm rainier over to the epic frame.


----------



## Dawgprimo (Mar 7, 2004)

Let us know how the PNW 27.2 post works for you?
I have an older Turner I might get a new dropper post for.

I have a PNW Rainier on a another bike and really like it!
Cheers,
k


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Gravity Dropper. I've had one since '06 and it's one of those install and forget components. I'll never sell it. My Bike Yoke on the new bike is cool but not monumental.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

Update on my 27.2 PNW Pine: I stripped out the barrel for the lever and PNW sent me a new one for free--got it in a couple of days. Great service! As for the post itself, I finally figured out that I really need about 20-25mm setback. I am trying a MacGyver dual rail adapter that lets me slide the saddle back, but not yet clear that I can hit the correct adjustment without having it slide. So if this doesn't work, I believe the KS Lev 27.2 has 20 mm setback, and I might have to try that. Ideal might be a 27,2 setback dropper with suspension--yeah, asking for too much, I know.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

paramount3 said:


> So if this doesn't work, I believe the KS Lev 27.2 has 20 mm setback, and I might have to try that.  Ideal might be a 27,2 setback dropper with suspension--yeah, asking for too much, I know.


Where did you find a KS Lev with setback? The only KS droppers I can find with setback are their lower end eTen series.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

BrianU said:


> Where did you find a KS Lev with setback? The only KS droppers I can find with setback are their lower end eTen series.


Sorry, you're right--it's the eTen that has 20 mm setback.


----------



## sszaskar (May 11, 2009)

So I've got the rainier post on the Epic. 

It works fine. Nothing special, but not bad. I wish it was longer though. 


I put the Coast on the gravel/commuter bike. 

It's damn nice for that. I haven't really done any off road rides on it but on road is just enough drop for stoplights, goes up quickly, and the suspension is great for bumps in the road.


----------

